# Billy B. demo on an NW40 at The Makeup Show



## lilchocolatema (May 22, 2007)

If you don't know who Billy B. is, quickly go to www.billybbeauty.com.  He's the s**t, and he has done makeup for every fabulous black celeb.  Anywho, I attended his Master Class Workshop at The Makeup Show 2007, and here are my notes. The brushes that I have noted are from his new line of Brushes.  

Start with a Rich Moisturizer (He didn't know what he was using, but I get the same effect with MAC Studio Moisture Cream)
Silicone based foundation by Face Atelier
Studio Fix –C6- under eye lightly as concealer
(his rule of thumb)If anything creases-use less
Contour with NW40 studio fix
Adele Fas (found at Beauty Supply Stores)  powder….Layer! #13 brush
Sheer foundation-contour-conceal with powder
Contour with a rich red brown…think Swiss Chocolate…under hollows 
Chocolate Brown Pigment (MAC) from lid to crease using long strokes
MUFE Star Powder #900, along cheekbones, down nose and buff it away! (this is the illusion to dewy skin!  He calls it sheen powder)
Put mascara just at root
Mascara on the bottom lashes with a brush #9, paint them on laying on top
L’Oreal Voluminous is his fave!
#6 brush in bridge of nose to contour
Loves Fix+, sprays it beginning, middle and end! 

My thoughts and additional notes
He isn’t very organized
Doesn’t sanitize mascaras
Uses 3rd grade looking lunch bags for his foundations!
All makeup is in a Big Green Suitcase
LOVES Black Opal foundation sticks and Kevyn Aucoin Skin Enhancing Foundation

(I wrote the additional notes because I wanted people to realize that there isn't a set way to be as far as makeup, he does whatever he wants as far as storage, product usage, etc.  Don't worry about if others criticize you or put down your craft...Do You!)

If you have any questions about all this, let me know! I have more about The Makeup Show in my beauty blog!


----------



## ette (May 22, 2007)

Love him, I got to meet him a while back and he is the best! And he turned me on to Face Atelier. He's getting a show on Bravo!! Go Billy.
I think he probably gives each client a mascara and that's why he doesn't sanitize...when you are that high up you get stuff for free for editorial credit.


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 22, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome!  Well he pulls out a Voluminous and puts it directly on the model's eyes.  So all of us are looking around like uh oh, he's not using disposable wands!  So, somebody's like, you aren't gonna sanitize that??  Then he and Michael DeVellis laughs!!!  Michael's like, honey, I don't know any editorial artist that sanitizes, we use it til its time to throw it out.  Then Billy's like, look, I've never given anyone an eye infection before after 20 years of doing makeup!  

All of us are like....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_Love him, I got to meet him a while back and he is the best! And he turned me on to Face Atelier. He's getting a show on Bravo!! Go Billy.
I think he probably gives each client a mascara and that's why he doesn't sanitize...when you are that high up you get stuff for free for editorial credit._


----------



## Janice (May 22, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Face Ateliers' foundation, switched from studio fix fluid and am loooving it! Thanks for posting your notes from the seminar, they contained some very good tips and products to check out.


----------



## calbear (May 24, 2007)

Yeah they never sanitize or use wands.  I went to a master class with Billy and he did the same thing while using the same mascara on more than one model. And we all did the same thing - cringe in horror ;-)


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Yeah they never sanitize or use wands.  I went to a master class with Billy and he did the same thing while using the same mascara on more than one model. And we all did the same thing - cringe in horror ;-)_

 
Ahhh, hellz naw. Billy or not...a mascara that was used on some random eyes would not touch mine. 
I would cringe too!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Wow, that's awesome!  Well he pulls out a Voluminous and puts it directly on the model's eyes.  So all of us are looking around like uh oh, he's not using disposable wands!  So, somebody's like, you aren't gonna sanitize that??  Then he and Michael DeVellis laughs!!!  Michael's like, honey, I don't know any editorial artist that sanitizes, we use it til its time to throw it out.  Then Billy's like, look, I've never given anyone an eye infection before after 20 years of doing makeup!  

All of us are like....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...._

 
He has it like that!!!
Use once and throw out....
That's A LOT of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 25, 2007)

I contoured with the darkest blush I had (Lovecrush) and it looked frikkin amazing! Thanks for the tip, because I was worried that I was never going to use it


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 21, 2007)

My #1 foundation stick is Black Opal.  They are incredibly good.


----------



## milamonster (Jun 22, 2007)

wat  is fix +?


----------



## aziza (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_My #1 foundation stick is Black Opal. They are incredibly good._

 
I absolutely agree!!! I  bought a few while I was in NYC at Duane Reade ( it's hella hard to find them anywhere in FL) for my kit and ended up using two shades myself. 

I'm an NW45 (on the more reddish side) and use both Hazelnut and Beautiful Bronze in the Black Opal foundations. They're only 8 to 9 bucks and have a variety of shades to choose from. Good cheap buy to either throw in your kit or for personal use.


----------



## aziza (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Wow, that's awesome! Well he pulls out a Voluminous and puts it directly on the model's eyes. So all of us are looking around like uh oh, he's not using disposable wands! So, somebody's like, you aren't gonna sanitize that?? Then he and Michael DeVellis laughs!!!* Michael's like, honey, I don't know any editorial artist that sanitizes, we use it til its time to throw it out.* Then Billy's like, look, I've never given anyone an eye infection before after 20 years of doing makeup! 

All of us are like....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...._

 
And ewww. That's nasty. I hope new artists don't follow his lead.


Great tips though! Thanks lilchocalatema! I'm a fan of your blog


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks girlie!!  I love to hear that, I feel like I am doing all that work for a purpose!  :jump: 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_And ewww. That's nasty. I hope new artists don't follow his lead.


Great tips though! Thanks lilchocalatema! I'm a fan of your blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------

